# Regimental Reconnaissance Company training



## twobare (Jun 28, 2017)

I saw that within the Regimental Reconnaissance Company there is a Regimental Reconnaissance Detachment that contains teams of 6 men, similar to LRRP's. Does this mean there is a modern day equivalent to Recondo school that has been adapted to fit today's tactics and needs? If not then what would a RDD teams training be like? I find the premise of Recondo school to be very interesting.


----------



## CDG (Jun 28, 2017)

The Army has a Reconnaissance and Surveillance Leaders Course (RSLC).  That's about all you need to know.  RRC/RRD won't be discussed here.


----------



## AWP (Jun 28, 2017)

twobare said:


> I saw that within the Regimental Reconnaissance Company there is a Regimental Reconnaissance Detachment that contains teams of 6 men, similar to LRRP's. Does this mean there is a modern day equivalent to Recondo school that has been adapted to fit today's tactics and needs? If not then what would a RDD teams training be like? I find the premise of Recondo school to be very interesting.



Given their missions, don't expect much in the way of answers. Not a lot is known about their training for very good reasons.



CDG said:


> The Army has a Reconnaissance and Surveillance Leaders Course (RSLC).  That's about all you need to know.  RRC/RRD won't be discussed here.



Not unless a vetted Ranger wants to add some detail. All others can sit this one out.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 29, 2017)

CDG said:


> The Army has a Reconnaissance and Surveillance Leaders Course (RSLC).  That's about all you need to know.  RRC/RRD won't be discussed here.


RSLC it is a great course. We used to send guys there from time to time. It was open to the entire Army with a focus on LRSU and battalion scouts.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 29, 2017)

The United States Army | Fort Benning | Armor | 316th CAV | RSLC | Home


----------



## twobare (Jun 29, 2017)

Would I be able to find out more about the RRC once in the military or, say fulfilling an Option 40 contract or is information completely closed off to_ outsiders? _I just find LRRP's so badass. Any book recommendations about them or that kind of warfare would also be appreciated. Thank you guys.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 29, 2017)

twobare said:


> Would I be able to find out more about the RRC once in the military or, say fulfilling an Option 40 contract or is information completely closed off to_ outsiders? _I just find LRRP's so badass. Any book recommendations about them or that kind of warfare would also be appreciated. Thank you guys.



To be honest man the only way to really know anything about that unit is to assess and become part of it. Less is known about it than any other SOF unit in existence. All I know about it I learned from a dude who is a member here and was a member of the unit, and that wasn't much. Anyone with a Ranger tab who has graduated from RSLC can apply.


----------



## twobare (Jun 29, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> To be honest man the only way to really know anything about that unit is to assess and become part of it. Less is known about it than any other SOF unit in existence. All I know about it I learned from a dude who is a member here and was a member of the unit, and that wasn't much. Anyone with a Ranger tab who has graduated from RSLC can apply.


Does one get a ranger scroll and are they considered a Ranger if they apply and make it to the RRC? Would they also need to be Ranger qualified (Passing RASP)?
\9


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 29, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> Less is known about it than any other SOF unit in existence.



I have heard less about it than I have the ISA.  I thought the ISA was pretty tight-lipped.

But then, I'm not an Army guy....


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 29, 2017)

twobare said:


> Does one get a ranger scroll and are they considered a Ranger if they apply and make it to the RRC? Would they also need to be Ranger qualified (Passing RASP)?
> \9



Do some fucking research man. These are basic ass questions.


----------



## twobare (Jun 29, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> Do some fucking research man. These are basic ass questions.


 Information is sparse online. Thanks anyway.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Jun 29, 2017)

twobare said:


> Does one get a ranger scroll and are they considered a Ranger if they apply and make it to the RRC? Would they also need to be Ranger qualified (Passing RASP)?
> \9



You need to spend a lot of time in Regiment before you can even apply for RRC.  You're still considered a Ranger in RRC, have a scroll, tan beret, etc.


----------



## AWP (Jun 29, 2017)

twobare said:


> Information is sparse online. Thanks anyway.



Info about the RRC is indeed sparse for good reasons. Info about the 75th and being a Ranger in general is not. Your questions fall into the latter category. You can't connect the dots if you're only looking at a single dot.


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 8, 2017)

Yeah... you aren't going there unless you're a stud with 4-8 years time in Batt. So put that shit on the back burner. They're the opposite of Seals- they won't say shit. Ever.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 8, 2017)

DasBoot said:


> Yeah... you aren't going there unless you're a stud with 4-8 years time in Batt. So put that shit on the back burner. They're the opposite of Seals- they won't say shit. Ever.



Broham literally would only say "deployed, im good we are good getting work done out" as messages while deployed....

Those guys are something to strive for, but its about as hard to go there as to get into other SMUs, honestly.  You need high TL time if not SL time with an impeccable performance record backed up by the same quality performance from the time you start the selection process, until you decide to do domething else like pcs/ets, else bye felicia. 100% and then some is what they extrude just in their rack time.


----------



## R3D30M4K031SC0RPI088 (Jul 13, 2019)

TLDR20 said:


> To be honest man the only way to really know anything about that unit is to assess and become part of it. Less is known about it than any other SOF unit in existence. All I know about it I learned from a dude who is a member here and was a member of the unit, and that wasn't much. Anyone with a Ranger tab who has graduated from RSLC can apply.


And nothing will be known about unless someone spills there guts out and talks which is a disgrace to the unit they are a tight lipped unit and small community,even tighter than DEVGRU buddy I though I would add my input,but you are right if you want to know more join the military 🙈🙉🙊


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 13, 2019)

R3D30M4K031SC0RPI088 said:


> And nothing will be known about unless someone spills there guts out and talks which is a disgrace to the unit they are a tight lipped unit and small community,even tighter than DEVGRU buddy I though I would add my input,but you are right if you want to know more join the military 🙈🙉🙊



Please follow site rules and post an appropriate intro in the New Member area.  This needs to be your *next* post.


----------

